# Where to look for them tonight



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

We are leaving out tonight heading toward freeport. We always get some nice sheeps and a bunch of mullet where we are going. I was wanting to know if the 331 bridge is to far up in the back of the bay to still find flounder? I live in Bama and don't get to go often enough to ever figure out the flounder. Some good place to put in around PCB to Destin would be really helpful. I have about given up on flounder and becoming a sheeper. lol


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If you live in Alabama why are you going all the way over there where it ain't nearly as good?


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

for sure, if i could i would be plying the waters around ft. morgan ,,,,,,,,,,,,say somewhere near the pines. maybe check out peace lagoon.


----------

